# Tonight



## Katja24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi all

We are thinking about trying either the ACE or BCA clubs tonight for a bite to eat and 1 or 2 beverages. Just wondering if anybody is a loose end and would like to join us, show us the ropes perhaps and prove expats in Maadi are a friendly bunch.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry this message might be a bit late, but in order to be able to enter ACE club you need to be introduced by a member and pay LE20 per person. 

Fair enough, the rules are the rules, and rules are ther to be enforced. But just so you know that if you turn up at the ACE club without a member, you migh have to go back home. 


BCA however will allow you in. All you need is your ID and 20LE. They do Quiz night and Karaoke night and whatnot night, so plenty of chances to meet lots of friendly expats. Much better atmosphere too. 
Hope you had a good night yesterday, and you chose to go to the BCA over Ace Club.


----------



## JohnJ24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Sorry this message might be a bit late, but in order to be able to enter ACE club you need to be introduced by a member and pay LE20 per person.
> 
> Fair enough, the rules are the rules, and rules are ther to be enforced. But just so you know that if you turn up at the ACE club without a member, you migh have to go back home.
> 
> ...


Hi Sonrisa, I am Katja24's other half.

We went to BCA club last night and thought the atmosphere was quite nice.

It seems it will probably take lots of visits and a lot of patience before people start socialising with us, which is unfortunate because, really we don't bite!


----------

